# Simple Weed Tea!!!!!!!!(in the microwave)



## turbotsr (Nov 26, 2008)

well this is how i make my tea and it works REALLY well


take some bud 
crush it up 
put it in the tea cup (large preferably)
add milk whole fat not skimmed 
some honey or sugar 
add some water


put in microwave till it boils 
be careful that it doesn't boil over because your cup is tooo full.
when it reaches a boil stop it and stir 
then put it back for like a min again and let it sit for like a min or so 
then you just strain out the weed 
and i put ice in it and drink it 




works like a charm
can take it anywhere in a bottle or cup or thermos and no one will ever know what it is


----------



## tDot. (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice I wanna try this.


----------



## Jobo (Nov 29, 2008)

Hows the taste?


----------



## turbotsr (Nov 29, 2008)

ammmmmmmmmm 
to be honest it tastes kinda like weed but what i do sometimes is just put a regular tea bag in with it and it tastes like normal tea.........


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been making some really good tea from a recipe I found. 

Disclaimer----I eyeball all my measurements!!! Sorry!!!!!

First I take whatever buds, stems, etc I'm going to be using and grind them up in a grinder. Then I open a tea bag and pour the contents out and replace it with the ground up weed. Then re-staple the bag shut and put it in a pot of water with some butter (not margarine!). Bring it to a boil and the let it simmer. 

After it's been simmering for about an hour or so I add a regular tea bag (any flavor you want really), about a cup or two of whole milk, cinnamon, and sugar. Bring that back to a boil and then let simmer for 15 minutes or so. Then I add some vanilla and let it boil for about 30 seconds or so (constantly stirring) and then it's done! Add to a large mug or two and grate some fresh nutmeg over it.

Taste amazing (no bud flavor at all!) and seriously fucks you up! Drank a glass last time before I went to Disneyland and had the time of my life!

Sorry about not having any exact measurements but it's cooking not rocket science. 

Enjoy!


----------



## tDot. (Dec 3, 2008)

Forsaken, you should invest in a tea ball. It would waste less tea bags.


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been meaning to but I never remember. lol last thing on my mind when im at the store is a tea ball. one of these days...


----------



## dannyking (Dec 9, 2008)

teaball?? ha that sounds filthy.


----------



## turbotsr (Dec 9, 2008)

so ne one else tried it ?
what i like is how long the high lasts


----------



## Tomogchi (Dec 10, 2008)

when you ingest it through the stomache it takes longer (15 minutes or so to feel effects), but it last longer than if it was smoked. When ingested through tea, you may by high for an hour and a half to two hours vs smoking. But this all depends on how strong the tea is, etc, etc..

*edit* i thought the guy above was asking how long is lasted...... My bad lol I'll go back to smokin my nightly j and watching superjail lol..


----------



## mistaphuck (Dec 10, 2008)

unless baked into a delicious confectionary, all my weed is going into my lungs


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 10, 2008)

I like the idea of having incognito versions of my favorite poison no mater what kind they be... =]

But it always BOILS down to efficiency for me... No haste no waste... =]

Something like that... =]


----------



## mistaphuck (Dec 10, 2008)

dude i worship your signature calvin and hobbes kick ass


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 10, 2008)

what the guy above me said...calvin and hobbes rule!


----------



## Budsworth (Dec 10, 2008)

Teaballs.......


----------



## tDot. (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree. Calvin and Hobbes is the best. Good times.


----------



## turbotsr (Dec 11, 2008)

hmmmm what i do to speed up the process is smoke a cig
by the time i finish wash up the cup walk around a bit and finish smoking it usually starts to hit


----------



## oldgregg (Dec 12, 2008)

How much to put in? like a finger nail size nug would be enough?


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 12, 2008)

i would put at least a gram.


----------



## the streeker1 (Dec 30, 2008)

just got done making a cup of the microwaveable stuff first i added half water half milk pinch of suger and microwved it till it boiled, when i opend the microwave the smell of weed was so strong good thing my parents are asleep haha stired then set it in for another min then added more suger and put ice in, the mixtuer in the cup smelled like weed and tasted like it so i added more milk and suger still tasted and smelled like weed then i added just a spoonful of butter and stirred it as it melted and the weed taste was gone and now it tastes good still smells kinda like weed tho


----------



## turbotsr (Apr 11, 2009)

to hide the smell and or taste just add a normal tea bag in the beginning.........


----------



## Higher Education (Apr 11, 2009)

How much do you drink if you have never consumer weed orally? I don't wanna get too fucked up the first time.


----------



## turbotsr (Apr 19, 2009)

Higher Education said:


> How much do you drink if you have never consumer weed orally? I don't wanna get too fucked up the first time.


dont be afraid ......how much do u normally smoke? first time i tried i used a little less than a gram i think.....experiment ......


----------



## jahman2222 (Apr 19, 2009)

Is there anyway to make this without milk? Im not much of a fan.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Apr 19, 2009)

jahman2222 said:


> Is there anyway to make this without milk? Im not much of a fan.


You'd need something that contains fat, since the active ingredients are fat soluable. That's why one person up the thread was talking about adding butter. I don't know what you could use for a drink other than a fatty dairy product, though.


----------



## jahman2222 (Apr 19, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> You'd need something that contains fat, since the active ingredients are fat soluable. That's why one person up the thread was talking about adding butter. I don't know what you could use for a drink other than a fatty dairy product, though.


Alright thanks! I guess ill just have to give it a try with the milk.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Apr 19, 2009)

Why not try some heavy whipping cream, add some sugar and vanilla extract or better yet, fresh vanilla beans. I did this and used some Yogi tea, and it was really, really nice. Not like milk at all. More like . . . kind of like the fancy coffee drinks at starbucks? The tea that you use will help a lot. But I'm thinking if you like ice cream, sweetened whipping cream with that vanilla will rock your boat!


----------



## turbotsr (Apr 19, 2009)

*


Leilani Garden said:



Why not try some heavy whipping cream, add some sugar and vanilla extract or better yet, fresh vanilla beans. I did this and used some Yogi tea, and it was really, really nice. Not like milk at all. More like . . . kind of like the fancy coffee drinks at Starbucks? The tea that you use will help a lot. But I'm thinking if you like ice cream, sweetened whipping cream with that vanilla will rock your boat!

Click to expand...

that sounded so good*


----------



## RC7 (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if you could make ice tea, instead of hot tea?


----------



## jahman2222 (Apr 19, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> Why not try some heavy whipping cream, add some sugar and vanilla extract or better yet, fresh vanilla beans. I did this and used some Yogi tea, and it was really, really nice. Not like milk at all. More like . . . kind of like the fancy coffee drinks at starbucks? The tea that you use will help a lot. But I'm thinking if you like ice cream, sweetened whipping cream with that vanilla will rock your boat!


Definatly gona give that a try!


----------



## jahman2222 (Apr 19, 2009)

RC7 said:


> Does anyone know if you could make ice tea, instead of hot tea?


Put ice in the cup after you make it hot, or put it in the fridge..common now


----------



## Leilani Garden (Apr 19, 2009)

turbotsr said:


> that sounded soooooooooooo good


Hey, you know what might be interesting too? If you whip the cream and fold it in. I don't know if it would hold up to the heat, however, so maybe fold in some that you've freshly whipped? I'd leave it at room temperature and perhaps even add some confectioner's sugar to it. 

I might have to try that. 

I'm also wondering if it's possible to make something akin to creme brulee with this. A custard base, if you used enough cream, could be really fun and interesting. Then go ahead and get out your kitchen torch and torch the top? Add some berries in the bottom of the custard? Anyone have any ideas about how much cream you'd need to add to the eggs to get that to work? Would it work? 

Were we talking about tea? Eeek, sorry to highjack the thread! Mea culpa!


----------



## StonerPrincess (Apr 27, 2009)

Tomogchi said:


> when you ingest it through the stomache it takes longer (15 minutes or so to feel effects), but it last longer than if it was smoked. When ingested through tea, you may by high for an hour and a half to two hours vs smoking. But this all depends on how strong the tea is, etc, etc..
> 
> *edit* i thought the guy above was asking how long is lasted...... My bad lol I'll go back to smokin my nightly j and watching superjail lol..


Hey thanks for the info anyway...I thought it said the same thing! And then I started to wonder myself...yeah how long? So thanks for the answer...I am gonna have to try this~sounds good.


----------



## Pyro Peaches (May 19, 2009)

Just looked at another recipe for tea and it took WAY too long to make lol. This one is much simpler. THANK YOU! lol
I can't wait to try it!


----------



## dmcder (Jul 16, 2009)

Pyro Peaches said:


> Just looked at another recipe for tea and it took WAY too long to make lol. This one is much simpler. THANK YOU! lol
> I can't wait to try it!


Instead of tea, I make chocolate milk. Simmer the weed with the milk, put in the fridge to chill, then add chocolate mix.... I can hardly taste the weed.


----------



## homegrow0420 (Jul 18, 2009)

Can someone whose had luck with this post some quantities? I just tried it and I think I had to much milk or water or something. I got an extremely weak buzz for about 25 min and a fresh fat nug was sacrificed for the sake of experimenting (Though I am trying to dry it for smoke, thats a whole different experiment lol)


----------



## furrywookie (Jul 25, 2009)

I made some this evening; slight variation of the author's suggestion, tho - 

First, I used exactly 1 gram for exactly two cups of tea. Second, instead of the microwave: I boiled three *cups of water (to account for evaporation), one *cup of half and half, two tablespoons of sugar, and one gram of MJ and brought to a boil. Then, I let cool, poured into tea cups. I topped the cups off with sprinkles of cinnamon and nutmeg. 

Tastes ridiculously good. I can feel it too... however, I am a light weight... but for me, great stuff. 

*cup = one tea cup. I didn't use a measuring cup for measurements...


----------



## antoinetterys (Jul 26, 2009)

Forsaken5678 said:


> I've been making some really good tea from a recipe I found.
> 
> Disclaimer----I eyeball all my measurements!!! Sorry!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
sounds really good i think imma try this way it sounds a lil better to me than the other ways in this thread


----------



## smokiee (Jul 27, 2009)

hmm. im curious if this would work with hash?


----------



## eagles1090 (Sep 20, 2009)

awesome info on here. ive never tried making tea, but im about to get a move on, thanks.


----------



## crazy7605150 (Sep 20, 2009)

i make tea while im veging all the time... i like to do lst and trim my fan leaves to keep the plants low and small so i take all my cuttings and throw them in a pot of boiling water and let it sit in there with some sugar for a long time.. 30 min or so... then i take my strainer and scoop all the leaves out and then take my lemon squeezer and get the rest of the liquid from the leaves... pour in cup add more sugar and then some honey and i get stoned... i dont use milk or butter.. i know thc isnt water soluble but it still gets me stoned...


----------



## v62cobra (Mar 13, 2011)

awesome man. I just take the Lipton tea packets, empty the tea out, put the cannabis inside and staple it again, no need to strain.


----------



## gioua (Mar 14, 2011)

Has anyone used weed that has been prebaked (aka Decarboxylation) I would think using 1/2 of what you would generally use would really work well? I am currently Decarboxylating about 4 oz right now (I added oil to it but I think that will be ok anyhow) going to report back on this today using the teabag 1/2 full method cooking it for about 1 hour (will post on this before the night is thru unless I get seriously too waste with my firecrackers)



Ok I have started this tea recipe..
open a teabag remove the tea add about 1 g of the Decarboxylation weed use a funnel to add it to the teabag.
Added two regular normal teabag tossed into the boiling mix in the teabag about 10 mins after the first time it starts to boil. (I like stronger tea)
Add 1 cup water 2 cups of heavy whipping cream (about a pint) add a pinch of nutmeg cloves and Cinnamon add 1/4 c sugar and stir for 30-50mins getting it to boil temp for about 5mins total or so. stir the entire time so you wont burn it.. the more fat you use the more thc will get extracted so heavy cream works well. You are going to have to control the temp when you make this stuff that means lowering the temp to not burn it and not walking Away from it..
this 3 cup recipe will be strong enuf I assume for 3 cups of tea about 6-8 oz each time.. I am hoping this is a good guess I will have some done in about 40mins and will report back on this and add photos as well


Ok... so far.....

I have made the tea as stated above... I drank 1/2 cup of the mix the entire mix gave me 2 cups and II went back and change some of the recipe.. The tea was damn good (If it's too strong add some water to thin it out a bit) It's VERY creamy and I can see the oils in the mix as well..

This might be the best way to wake and bake I have seen so far as long as you make enuf for a few days you will be good to go in the am within 1-2 hours.

I will report back on effects if any ok so far drank 1 cup waited 2 1.2 hrs drinking the other cup and having a small firecracker now too at1:30 pm


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 15, 2011)

do u need much bottom bag to a cup?


----------

